# Belly Sex



## Wantabelly (Feb 29, 2008)

Just on the back of my other thread, I just have to mention how much i'm enjoying belly sex.... whether it's him rubbing his belly on me to bring me to orgasm or me riding his belly....WOW!!! Better than I ever dreamt....:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 29, 2008)

Mmmm.

I love fat guys.

I really really REALLY love fat guys.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 29, 2008)

Me too hun, me too...


----------



## anybodys (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry if this is too graphic, but I love putting my clit in my boyfriend's nice deep bellybutton... and even with penis-in-vagina sex, him having a big round belly helps because it gives you something to bear against and stimulates your g-spot... or something, i don't know, i just know i can't get off if there's a gap between my lower abdomen and him.


----------



## cammy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, yes! The fatness around the p*nis rubs perfectly against the perfect spot - ahhhh, the delights of a fat guy take my breath away...


----------



## sparkee1958 (Mar 1, 2008)

I like to use KY massage oil, well slathered all over my belly, and ooze it up and down my g/f's thighs, teasing her till she can hardly stand it. I then will press my belly hard up and down where it really counts. The oil makes things slide around so much better, and the KY oil is safe, is water based, and has several pleasant scents.


----------



## Wantabelly (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok... so now i really want some belly lovin!!! I never thought i would, but i can't help slapping his belly when we're at it...


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 1, 2008)

*Has a belly*


----------



## Goreki (Mar 2, 2008)

oh god yes! :wubu:


----------



## rashapu (Mar 2, 2008)

Just wow.. i am still shocked this place exists. I always thought us fat guys were the exiles of the planet.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 2, 2008)

rashapu said:


> Just wow.. i am still shocked this place exists. I always thought us fat guys were the exiles of the planet.


*laughs* It's a wonderful revelation isn't it? Welcome to the real world


----------



## jdwhitak (Mar 2, 2008)

We are the exiles of the planet. This place is something like a alternate universe!


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 3, 2008)

jdwhitak said:


> We are the exiles of the planet. This place is something like a alternate universe!



Calm down sweety! It's really not thàt bad! I believe there are a lot more of us out there then any of you bhm think. I think there are LOT of closet ffa's (as well as fa's) out there who just don't know these kind of places exist. (for example, try finding places like this using google by typing terms like fat guys or fat men. It's very hard if you don't know terms like ffa or bhm.) Since my boyfriend met me and learned about ffa's he says that he now spots a lòt of women are looking at him. And besides, even women who aren't ffa's still can find that a nice face, a sexy voice or a good attitude are much more important then abs.

:kiss2: Feel better now? :kiss2:


----------



## orinoco (Mar 3, 2008)

yay for belly slapping! now i really want someone lovin on my belly!



Wantabelly said:


> Ok... so now i really want some belly lovin!!! I never thought i would, but i can't help slapping his belly when we're at it...


----------



## orinoco (Mar 3, 2008)

this is so true.

since i learnt about dimensions and the whole bhm/ffa thing back in 2002 i definitely notice women looking, and of course now i don't think there all going "eewwwww" *lol*



lady of the dark said:


> Calm down sweety! It's really not thàt bad! I believe there are a lot more of us out there then any of you bhm think. I think there are LOT of closet ffa's (as well as fa's) out there who just don't know these kind of places exist. (for example, try finding places like this using google by typing terms like fat guys or fat men. It's very hard if you don't know terms like ffa or bhm.) Since my boyfriend met me and learned about ffa's he says that he now spots a lòt of women are looking at him. And besides, even women who aren't ffa's still can find that a nice face, a sexy voice or a good attitude are much more important then abs.
> 
> :kiss2: Feel better now? :kiss2:


----------



## Neen (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! I've never been with or dated a guy with a belly.. i'm going to have to reconsider my choices.. now i want a belly man of my own! *swoons*:wubu:


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

You're in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 3, 2008)

It's awesome when girls just grind on your belly too. That seems to happen to me at bars quite frequently.


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Mar 3, 2008)

Although its been awhile. Generally I have to lift my belly up and out of the way resting it on my lovers belly, as my belly surges forward spreading to cover her chest. There is nothing better than a woman who knows how to play with a fat guys gut during sex.


----------



## cammy (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, the thinks I can think, when I read this thread,
Oh, the thinks I can think...what goes on in my head!


----------



## syphon77 (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW, i just found this forum tonight... life just improved 12 notches!!! I've always been heavy, but when my dad died i got HUGE and this AMAZES me!!!


----------



## Jagtahr (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I would have to say ladies... those are pretty hot thoughts. If I could only find women like you in seattle.


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Mar 6, 2008)

Jagtahr said:


> Well I would have to say ladies... those are pretty hot thoughts. If I could only find women like you in seattle.



I second that for Georgia


----------



## asmodeus (May 19, 2011)

I always had a preference for women with plump, rounded bellies. But it is much more recent that I realised I wanted one myself too. I was always chunky, but reached a point where i was eating and drinking wine deliberately to make my belly fatter. And this opened up a whole new world of pleasure for me. I went through stages of development. Starting with the gradual expansion of my upper belly, then with the lower half catching up. And at first I could pull it in for long periods, while later, it would only half pull in and finally reached a point where my muscles only made it wriggle, but not pull in at all.

This opened a new world for me as I discovered that there are indeed some ladies who like a man to have a belly. So now I have all the pleasures of my belly and my partner's belly. Once I would have thought this weird, but not any longer. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## imfree (May 19, 2011)

Jagtahr said:


> Well I would have to say ladies... those are pretty hot thoughts. If I could only find women like you in seattle.





tribaltattoos75 said:


> I second that for Georgia



I'll third that for Leb-*NUN*, Tennessee, in the Tn Loop Ranch neighborhood!


----------



## WillSpark (May 19, 2011)

3 years, 2 months, and 13 days. 

There is no reason for this.


----------



## sparkee1958 (May 19, 2011)

Maybe the internet in the UK finally caught up to us


----------



## rellis10 (May 19, 2011)

I'm from the UK and perfectly up to date....I somehow don't think location is the issue here


----------



## imfree (May 19, 2011)

I posted by reason of insomnia, ADD and Bi-Polar Disorder don't help much, either.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 19, 2011)

Bring them belly lovers up to Michigan. But, only if you enjoy a nice hairy belly. hehe


----------



## Roy C. (May 20, 2011)

I've been away for a while, pretty interesting thread to come back to. First warm sunny day here in the Pacific NW, been out letting the sun shine on my bare belly, sure feels good....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 21, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> 3 years, 2 months, and 13 days.
> 
> There is no reason for this.



I think this is the oldest zombie we've had to date. To be Melian isn't here to rip this person a new one.


----------



## powderfinger (May 22, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> 3 years, 2 months, and 13 days.
> 
> There is no reason for this.



The Rapture?


----------



## samuraiscott (May 22, 2011)

tribaltattoos75 said:


> I second that for Georgia



I agree totally!:wubu:


----------



## chicken legs (May 23, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm...loves me a big belleh....LOL, this pic tickles Escapist and I every time we see it.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 23, 2011)

It's not enough just to have a belly, you have to know how to work it.

Like SomeFatGuy, I lift it up and plop it down on my gal when I'm on top. The belly works as an additional appendage, and can be used to stimulate the upper pelvic area of your partner. Many gals enjoy being worked over from the outside and inside at the same time, and I presume your hands are busy as well.


----------



## imfree (May 23, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> mmmmmmmmm...loves me a big belleh....LOL, this pic tickles Escapist and I every time we see it.



Hahaha!!!, hey, WOW!, I've got enough belly to do that!

Yep, I do!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> It's not enough just to have a belly, you have to know how to work it.
> 
> Like SomeFatGuy, I lift it up and plop it down on my gal when I'm on top. The belly works as an additional appendage, and can be used to stimulate the upper pelvic area of your partner. Many gals enjoy being worked over from the outside and inside at the same time, and I presume your hands are busy as well.



*whistles innocently*


----------



## Roy C. (May 24, 2011)

[



[/QUOTE]

Great to have Peter Griffin as a big star... the next Orson Welles?


----------



## fatterisbetter (May 24, 2011)

I am the lucky husband of a belly-loving wife. Over the years I've gained a lot of weight and a lot of that weight I carry on my belly, which by now hangs about to my mid-thighs and it also bulges out quite a bit. As I've grown my wife has paid more and more attention to my belly, both in bed as well as just in general. She often give my gut a quick brush or rub with her arm or hand and in the car she likes to pat it lightly as it rests on my thighs and bulges out and up. She also likes to complement my growing girth and compare it favorably to my former (relative) "smallness". In bed she likes to be "smothered" by my soft flabby "underbelly". A sure way to get her in the mood is to parade around the house shirtless and maybe rub my belly aginst her ample ass.


----------



## SpiritualBelly (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeah I totally agree To me there is NOTHING like belly sex:eat2:


----------



## Broadside (Jul 8, 2011)

What the hell? This is a thing? Why the hell isn't there an FFA bar around here, so I can meet a chick who wants to experiment with it?!


----------



## Morbid (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I could find a woman like you ladies in here.. someone who would love my belly and man boobs..  but from what I have seen and noticed here in Detroit there aren't many FFAs and if there are.. they must be in hiding...


----------

